# Clarion MAX675VD (2-Din Multimedia Station). Help



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello
I have this old school head unit that has great SQ for the cd/dvd. FM not so much
My question is this. How can I add Bluetooth/ do they make a cable for the new lightning cable? Now it has a plug/ cable for the older flat 30 pin plug for older iPhone/ iPads/ iPods. Thanks for any info and links to the parts I’d need for this


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I use this for my HT.









Wireless Bluetooth 4.0 APTX Music Audio Receiver For iPhone 30Pin Dock Speaker | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Wireless Bluetooth 4.0 APTX Music Audio Receiver For iPhone 30Pin Dock Speaker at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





And the genuine is the best for a simple adapter.









Original Apple Lightning to 30-pin Adapter MD823AM/A | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Apple Lightning to 30-pin Adapter MD823AM/A at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ll look them over. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

